# ? Getting financing / leasing with bad credit



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

Has anyone had any luck getting leasing or financing after a bankruptcy? We are 18mos out from one and my hubby's scores are coming along - still need to argue with the credit bureaus over mine some more. 

Just tired of banging my head against the wall to get the financing we need or to keep struggling with not being able to grow the business or even really build it.

Thanks.


----------



## DLetang (Aug 12, 2010)

im pretty sure bankruptcy will hang over your head for at least 2-3 years. keep trying though, it might be frustrating but eventually it'll work out


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

So far I am hearing 3 years from the bankruptcy - it used to be 1 year with decent scores. Now they don't care what your scores are doing until 3 years later.

Unfortunately, I am older and by the time the 3 years is here I can get early SS and I might just go that route.


----------



## ironhog (Mar 24, 2009)

I cannot point to anyone in particular to go to but I can urge you to stay away from Direct Capital and Pacific Financial Leasing.


----------



## berwyn2006 (May 17, 2012)

try growing your business through social networking instagram in particular. have noticed significant jumps in sales since opening an instagram page.


----------

